# Wieviele Daten über DP/DP-Koppler



## elektro_mensch (8 Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mal wieder eine Frage...

Ich habe hier zwei Steuerungen, beides Siemens 315CPU 2DP.

An beiden Steuerungen ist jeweils ein Profibus angeschlossen mit jeweils etlichen Slaves (über 20 auf jeden Fall).

Jetzt möchte (soll) ich zwischen den beiden Steuerungen Daten hin und her schieben. Aber nicht unbedingt wenig. Genau weiß ich es noch nicht.

Aber wenn ich es so überschlage sind das 50 Intengerwerte, 50 Bytes und ca. 70 Bits. (Die Bits kann ich auch als Bytes oder Words zusammenfassen). Allerdings hätte ich gern noch etwas Reseve weil ich nicht weiß ob noch was dazu kommt.

Aufgrund meines nicht vorhandenen Erfahrungsschatzes dachte ich mir am einfachsten wäre es ja die beiden Steuerungen einfach mit einem DP/DP-Koppler zu verbinden und die Daten darüber auszutauschen.

Aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wieviel Daten ich per DP/DP-Koppler transferieren kann. 

Für Tips wäre ich dankbar...


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2008)

Ohne mir 100%ig sicher zu sein, aber ich habe noch die Zahl von 244 Byte im Kopf, die du maximal in eine Richtung verschicken kannst. Das sollte für deinen Anwendungsfall aber locker ausreichen


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2008)

Jetzt bin ich mir sicher, hier der Link zum Handbuch
Alternativ kannst du auch an einer CPU einen CP342-5 als Slave einsetzen


----------



## maweri (8 Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin,

soweit ich weiß, kann man über einen DP/DP-Koppler (6ES7 158-0AD01-0XA0) je 64 Worte (edit: FALSCH! es sind 244Byte)austauschen. Das sind für Deine Anwendung (ca. 80) zu wenig.

Entweder Du überträgst die Daten sequentiell in DBs auf die andere CPU. Was aber wohl aufgrund der Datenmenge zu langsam ist.
Oder Du nimmst einfach 2 Koppler. Das erfordert keinen großen Programmieraufwand und Du hast noch genung Reserve.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## maweri (8 Februar 2008)

Sorry!!!

marlob hat Recht!!!
Ich habe mich täuschen lassen, weil es in de HW-Konfig nur Module bis 64 Worte gibt. Man kann aber mehrere einsetzen.

Sollte in Zukunft nicht so voreilig sein


----------



## elektro_mensch (8 Februar 2008)

*Nochmal nachgefragt*

Hallo, danke für die Tips....

Ich muß nochmal nachfragen:

Im Handbuch (ich bin dem Link gefolgt) steht:

"Datenaustausch von maximal 244 Byte Eingangsdaten und 244 Byte Ausgangsdaten, davon bis zu 128 Byte konsistent"

Dann paßt es doch, oder ?​


----------



## elektro_mensch (8 Februar 2008)

*CPU Kommunikation mit CP*



marlob schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auch an einer CPU einen CP342-5 als Slave einsetzen


 
Ja, schön das du es ansprichst, da kommt meine nächste Frage.

Andere Baustelle.

Ich habe eine CPU 313C die hat keine DP-Schnittstelle.
Deshalb ist da ein Profibus-CP (CP342-5) mitgeliefert worden aber noch nicht parametiert (sprich noch nicht in das Projekt eingebunden).

Die o.g. CPU soll Daten mit einer anderen Steuerung austauschen einer CPU 314C 2DP.

Jetzt meine Frage, brauche ich auf beiden Seiten ein CP oder kann ich über die Profibusschnittstelle der 314c - 2DP direkt auf den CP 342-5 gehen ?


----------



## MSB (8 Februar 2008)

Das hängt primär nur von einer Frage ab:
Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das jetzt oder später am CP irgendwelche Slaves hängen, also dieser Master sein muss.

Wenn der CP wirklich nur der Kommunikation mit der 314C-2DP dient,
kann dieser ohne Probleme in der 314C2DP als Slave eingebunden werden.

Ansonsten wenn sowohl 314C-2DP und CP Master sein müssen wäre ehr DP/DP Koppler angebracht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## crash (8 Februar 2008)

elektro_mensch schrieb:


> ... kann ich über die Profibusschnittstelle der 314c - 2DP direkt auf den CP 342-5 gehen ?



Ja so geht das.


----------

